# My skin feels great!



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Somehow I ended up making soap. It was a strange path with lots of twists that started with Boy scouts and ended with homemade soap, but a scout is clean right? I have been trying several recipes and some I love, some I don't. So far, I have only tried making lye based soaps. I figure out on my cheat sheet table how much lye each type of oil needs figure out my measurements, cook it in my crockpot (the one I set aside for soap from the thrift store) and pour it in cardboard boxes lined with plastic wrap. If you have made soap, you know its more detailed than that, but its the general gist of things. I have yet to have a batch come out with the lye zapping ya - but I superfat my soaps - mostly out of fear of the lye burning me. Its been a fun adventure, and I'd love to try more, but I have no idea what other kinds of soaps I can make except some kind of fat, and some kind of lye. I'm also wondering if you like adding things to the soap, I like oatmeal, but can use some other suggestions too.

The light colored soap is made from 100% coconut oil and has oatmeal added to it. The dark colored soap is made from Crisco, Olive oil, and coconut oil, it is dark from the milk I used instead of water and the vanilla I used to scent it with. I tried molding the dark one in some long forgotten Jello molds that looked like eggs, but it didn't work, so the soap cooled unevenly and gave a cool marble look to it when I threw it into a cardboard box mold.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

You can add various clays and loofah and pumice ground up. 

I do CP soaps


----------

